# Sajo58



## sajo 58 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hello new member from Corunna Onatario.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jan 26, 2017)

Welcome!

What machines you running? Any active projects?

Let's see em!

JW


----------



## sajo 58 (Jan 26, 2017)

Jwest7788 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> What machines you running? Any active projects?
> 
> ...


JW
Actually when I get things figured out on how to post pictures and videos I will be able to post a few things.  One video I would like to make and post is a video of Baynes machine shop in Petrolia Ontario.  It is over 100 years old and is all line shft driven.  Absolutly incredible!  As far as machinery goes I am an Instructor with Lambton college Millwright program two thirds of my teaching is in the machine shop.  But I have two interesting machines that will be posted for sale. One is an Ames triplex, if you Google it there is a good you tube video of one. And the other is an Atlas 7" shaper.  I just picked them up in December.  One of my reasons for joining the forum is to offer it to Canadian metal hobbiest first before I post on Kijiji or American forums.  But for now just learning to work your forum, which looks excellent.
Sajo58


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hey Sajo,

Appreciate you keeping us small fish in mind. That us quite a cool looking peice of equipment indeed!

I'[m sure other members will chime in shortly with thoughts and questions.

If you have troubles with the forum, shoot me a PM, email me ( admin -at- canadianhobbymetalworkers.com).

JW


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome aboard sajo 58.


----------



## John Conroy (Jan 29, 2017)

Welcome the forum Sajo58. I'd love to see that Baynes machine shop video. Is it still operating today? 
John


----------



## sajo 58 (Jan 29, 2017)

John Conroy said:


> Welcome the forum Sajo58. I'd love to see that Baynes machine shop video. Is it still operating today?
> John


The old guy that ones it still does a bit of work.
My plan is to video the shop this spring.
It is absolutely incredible to see it.
Thanks for responding.
Len


----------



## sajo 58 (Jan 29, 2017)

CalgaryPT said:


> Welcome aboard sajo 58.


Hello
I went through the twelve step program.  I will have to do it again
Sajo58


----------

